# My Little Music Project



## Crocodile (Jan 25, 2010)

Here's a little shameless self-promotion:

These are my itinerant recordings. I plan on re-recording them with more interesting parts and instruments, once I can find someone in Richmond who likes to record for free. Most of this stuff I recorded late at night on random friend's computers when I had instruments and time to do so.

http://myspace.com/lylewerner


----------



## loess (Jan 25, 2010)

It's good to hear your playing again, Lyle. "Wagoner's Lad" is great! I met you two or three years ago in Omaha and played guitar with you. You were traveling with a mandolin at that time, a Kentucky F5-style instrument if I remember correctly. If you ever put out a CD or LP, sign me up for a copy.


----------



## bote (Jan 25, 2010)

I was just listening to your tunes and got to wondering if this was yours?

Not the molotov, that´s Cardboard´s


----------



## Gudj (Jan 25, 2010)

I like this stuff alot Crocodile.
Thanks for posting.


----------



## Crocodile (Jan 26, 2010)

You're welcome. Bote, that's not my tag, but I love that song.

And loess, I was traveling with a mandolin. Man, I miss those instruments so badly. But yeah. I wouldn't be able to recall who you are unless I saw a picture. I played music with people a lot in Omaha.


----------

